# Choral music of Gorecki etc



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

I confess to not liking Opera, I cannot stomach it or that type of music(including I'm afraid Beethoven's 9th. I had that on CD as part of a set and it went in the bin!)
Now quite a few years ago I saw a documentary on TV about Henryk Gorecki and his new work Symphony #3-Book of Sorrowful Songs, and they played parts of it with Dawn Upshaw singing, and I loved it, and just had to buy the album. 
Now what is that type of singing called? I say to people, I hate opera but I like...and get stuck. Can't just call it choral as that covers a multitude of sins including Handel's Messiah and Orff's Carmina Burana, which I could listen to. 
So what it its official label, what do you call that type of singing?
And why do I get the feling everyone's going to hate me because I dont like opera!?


----------

